# Chelated iron EDTA



## graham-n (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I just bought some chelated iron, but they sold me EDTA vs EDDHA. I have a soil PH of 8.0 and my understanding is the iron EDTA will not be available past 7.

What are my options to further chelate for use on 8 PH?

I have a bottle of 50% citric acid, would this help?

My plan is to soil drench, not foliar apply.

Thank you


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

You'll want to apply as a foliar or you may not see much of a green up. Is there a reason you want to do a soil drench? How much citric acid do you have?


----------



## MuttGrunt (8 mo ago)

graham-n said:


> What are my options to further chelate for use on 8 PH?


Use Sprint 138 while you work on bringing your pH down, and then be able to use the stuff you bought?
https://www.domyown.com/sprint-138-chelated-iron-p-10255.html

Spring 138 should be really good, but man, it's pricey compared to being able to run Sprint 330 once you're better dialed in.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

What he he thought he bought was essentially a product like Sprint, but instead of a weaker chelator in EDTA. Especially if he is applying it via fertigation (soil drench) with pH of 8.0, EDDHA would be best since it can tolerate it up to 9.0.

Not sure how you're going to dial it in with citric acid to not lower your acidity too much since soil drenching is essentially injecting the product through your irrigation system. Can you not return or exchange it for the correct product?


----------



## graham-n (Aug 22, 2021)

I originally ordered EDDHA, however they gave me the wrong product and it didn't realize until I got home.

Sprint is definitely more expensive than ideal plus it would be a pain to bring I to Canada. Maybe I'll just have to wait until my proper EDDHA comes in.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Read the first sentence of the fourth paragraph.

https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/6-7-Iron-Chelates.pdf


----------

